# PATENTED / R



## Fenndango (Sep 5, 2021)

Found this in the woods today. Thought it looked a bit different than usual lids.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 6, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> View attachment 229329
> Found this in the woods today. Thought it looked a bit different than usual lids.


Very different. Interested in knowing what type that is. Somebody has to know. Very unique. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Very different. Interested in knowing what type that is. Somebody has to know. Very unique.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Glass top to an old style coffee pot. 

Cliff


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks Fenndango, I will never forget that now. Very unique item. Thanks for the I.D.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Fenndango (Sep 6, 2021)

I found it. It's a jar lid. Not rare. Listed in Red Book






						Unusual glass lid bale seal type
					

I was recently digging a pit where I was struggling to get into stuff  later than the 20's . When I hit a section that was a canning jar throw out . Quite a lot of broken lightning jars . I ended up with 8 aqua Lightning caps . I also dug two of the what I have dubbed : Martian style glass lid ...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## Fenndango (Sep 6, 2021)

Redbook #3075


----------

